#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Ньингма >  > > >  >  >  Новости Санкт-Петербургского Центра Рипа Гесар Гацел Линг

## Кунзанг Янгдзом

Расписание Практик Санкт-Петербургского Центра Рипа Гесар Гацел Линг:



 По средам проводится  практика садханы Хаягривы "Единое достижение тайного" 

Начало практик в будние дни в 19.00 (начало сбора в 18.30), в выходные дни в 17.00 (начало сбора в 16.00).

В 10 лунный день  – будут чередоваться Гуру-Йога Семистрочной Молитвы «Дождь благословения» с подношением  Цог Мипама Ринпоче  и Гуру  Йога с подношением Пиршества Цог, связанные с семистрочной молитвой, называемая «Дождь Благословения, быстрое дарование высших и общих сиддхи»  Намка Дриме Рабчжама Ринпоче.

15 лунный день - Садхана Гесара в преумножающей форме называемая "Великое Сокровище Всего Желанного" с подношением Цог

25 лунный день  - Садхана дакини Симхамукхи «Гирлянда из вспышек молний» с подношением Пиршества Цог

30 лунный день  - Садхана Ваджрасаттвы «Сущность Глубокого пути» с подношением Пиршества Цог

 Перед практикой обычно даются краткие объяснения.


*Адрес Центра Рипа Гесар Гацел Линг: Санкт-Петербург, 5 линия Васильевского острова, дом 68, корпус 2, лит. В, 3 этаж*

Телефоны для связи: 8-906-2753981 Платон, 8-921-9463217 Яна, 8-921-416-11-55 Оксана.

----------


## Гьялцен

Кунзанг, подскажите плиз что за текст Ваджрасаттвы, из какого терма и т.д.?

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Кунзанг, подскажите плиз что за текст Ваджрасаттвы, из какого терма и т.д.?



Практика Ваджрасаттвы "Сущность глубокого пути" написана Джигдрелом Еше Дордже.

На друбчо приглашаются все, у кого есть любые посвящения Ваджрасаттвы или хотя бы лунг 100-слоговой мантры (он то у всех должен быть).


Кому нужен текст практики Ваджрасаттвы "Сущность глубокого пути"  - пишите в личку
 :Smilie:

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

*Воскресенье 4 июля* - Однодневный друбчо по практике Ваджрасаттвы "Сущность глубокого пути", всего четыре сессии, последняя с подношением цог. Участие в такой практике - большое благо. Приходите все желающие. *Начало первой сессии в 9.00 утра, конец последней в 9.00 вечера*.

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

*Для всех кто 4 июля собирается на друбчо по практике Ваджрасаттвы "Сущность глубокого пути" * 
Начало первой сессии ровно в 9 часов утра. Просьба прийти немного раньше и не опаздывать! 
Каждая сессия будет длиться примерно 2 часа. Между сессиями будут часовые перерывы. 
Если нет возможности прийти на весь день (4 сессии), можно прийти только на часть. 

Таким образом, вот примерное расписание: 

8.40 - 8.45 - собираемся 
9.00 - начало первой сессии 
11.00 - перерыв (для тех кто придет ко второй сессии - сбор в 11.30) 
12.00 - начало второй сессии 
14.00 - перерыв (для тех кто придет к третьей сессии - сбор в 14.30) 
15.00 - начало третьей сессии 
17.00 - перерыв (для тех кто придет к четвертой сессии - сбор в 17.30) 
18.00 - начало четвертой сессии (с цогом) 

*Не опаздывайте! *

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

Друзья!

В среду, 4 августа в Центре Рипа Гесар Гацел Линг -  практика Хаягривы по тексту из Йидам Гонду Тамчог Ролпа "Садхана шести слогов, сердечная дхарма собранных самай Арья Сале, "Единое достижение тайного"

На практику приглашаются все, кто получил Посвящение Хаягривы от Намка Дриме Рабчжама Ринпоче 

Начало сбора в 18.30, начало практики в 19.00.

Текст Садханы можно приобрести в Центре, перед началом практики.

Внимание! Если опаздываете - звоните, мы подождём!

Телефоны для связи: 8-906-2753981 Платон, 8-921-9463217 Яна, 8-911-2115644  Алексей, 8-921-416-11-55 Оксана.

Адрес:  9-я линия Васильевского Острова (Ст. м. Василеостровская), д. 28, кв. 8

----------

Вангчен (31.07.2010)

----------


## Kamala

А в Москве подобная практика будет???

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

*Расписание Практик Санкт-Петербургского Центра Рипа Гесар Гацел Линг:*

По *средам* проводятся поочередно практика садханы Хаягривы "Единое достижение тайного" с подношением Пиршества Цог и практика Гесара как Гуру.

Начало практики в 19.00, начало сбора в 18.30.

В *10 лунный день*  – будут чередоваться Гуру-Йога Семистрочной Молитвы «Дождь благословения» с подношением  Цог Мипама Ринпоче  и Гуру  Йога с подношением Пиршества Цог, связанные с семистрочной молитвой, называемая «Дождь Благословения, быстрое дарование высших и общих сиддхи»  Намка Дриме Рабчжама Ринпоче.

*15 лунный день* - Садхана Гесара в преумножающей форме называемая "Великое Сокровище Всего Желанного" с подношением Цог

*25 лунный день*  - Садхана дакини Симхамукхи «Гирлянда из вспышек молний»

*30 лунный день*  - Садхана Ваджрасаттвы «Сущность Глубокого пути»

 Перед практикой обычно даются краткие объяснения.

*Расписание проведения практик в Центре Рипа Гесар Гацел Линг:*

10.08.2010, вторник , 30 л.д.– практика Ваджрасаттвы  «Сущность Глубокого пути»

11.08.2010, среда – практика Гесара как Гуру

18.08.2010, среда - практика Хаягривы из Йидам Гонду Тамчог Ролпа "Садхана шести слогов, сердечная дхарма собранных самай Арья Сале, "Единое достижение тайного"

19.08.2010, четверг, 10 л.д. – Гуру-Йога Семистрочной Молитвы «Дождь благословения»  с подношением  Цог, Мипама Ринпоче  

24.08.2010, вторник, 15 л.д. - Садхана Гесара в преумножающей форме называемая "Великое Сокровище Всего Желанного" с подношением цог

25.08.2010, среда - практика Гесара как Гуру

1.09.2010, среда - практика Хаягривы из Йидам Гонду Тамчог Ролпа "Садхана шести слогов, сердечная дхарма собранных самай Арья Сале, "Единое достижение тайного"

3.09.2010, пятница, 25 л.д. – Садхана Симхамукхи «Гирлянда из вспышек молний»

8.09.2010, среда, 30 л.д. - Садхана Ваджрасаттвы «Сущность Глубокого пути»

15.09.2010, среда - практика Гесара как Гуру

17.09.2010, пятница, 10 л.д. – Гуру  Йога с подношением Пиршества Цог, связанные с семистрочной молитвой, называемая «Дождь Благословения, быстрое дарование высших и общих сиддхи» Намка Дриме Рабчжама Ринпоче.

22.09.2010, среда - практика Хаягривы из Йидам Гонду Тамчог Ролпа "Садхана шести слогов, сердечная дхарма собранных самай Арья Сале, "Единое достижение тайного" с подношением Пиршества Цог

23.09.2010, четверг, 15 л.д. - Садхана Гесара в преумножающей форме называемая "Великое Сокровище Всего Желанного" с подношением цог

29.09.2010, среда - практика Гесара как Гуру

3.10.2010, восресенье, 25 л.д. - Садхана дакини Симхамукхи «Гирлянда из вспышек молний»

6.10.2010, среда - практика Хаягривы из Йидам Гонду Тамчог Ролпа "Садхана шести слогов, сердечная дхарма собранных самай Арья Сале, "Единое достижение тайного" с подношением Пиршества Цог

7.10.2010, четверг, 30 л.д. - Садхана Ваджрасаттвы «Сущность Глубокого пути».

Все практики проводятся по адресу:  9-я линия Васильевского Острова (Ст. м. Василеостровская), д. 28, кв. 8. 

Каждую среду после практики у нас чаепитие, поэтому можно приносить что-нибудь к чаю. Так же не забывайте приносить подношения на цог (особенно вещества самайи - мясо и алкоголь  :Smilie:  )


У нас можно приобрести тексты практик и распечатанные изображения, имеющие отношения к ним.


Будем рады вас видеть!

Начало практик в будние дни в 19.00 (начало сбора в 18.30), в выходные дни в 17.00 (начало сбора в 16.00).

http://www.ripasangha.ru

----------


## Джигме

> *Расписание Практик Санкт-Петербургского Центра Рипа Гесар Гацел Линг:*
> 
> Каждую среду после практики у нас чаепитие, поэтому можно приносить что-нибудь к чаю. Так же не забывайте приносить подношения на цог (особенно вещества самайи - мясо и алкоголь  )
> 
> http://www.ripasangha.ru



А разве к веществам самийи  относятся только мясо и алкоголь?

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

Дорогие Друзья!

*17 августа 2010 года в Санкт-Петербурге,  центре Рипа Гесар Гацел Линг, пройдет первое занятие по Нёндро.

Начало занятия  в 19.00 (начало сбора в 18.30).* 

Приносите с собой «Краткий текст Предварительных практик славной традиции Рипа» или «Краткие предварительные практики [Цикла] Сердечная Садхана Гуру «Исполняющая Желания Драгоценность», называемые «Врата, открывающие путь полного освобождения».

Адрес проведения занятия:  9-я линия Васильевского Острова (Ст. м. Василеостровская), д. 28, кв. 8. 

У нас можно приобрести тексты практик и распечатанные изображения, имеющие отношения к ним.

Будем рады вас видеть!

http://www.ripasangha.ru/

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

Дорогие Друзья!
26 августа 2010 года в Санкт-Петербурге, центре Рипа Гесар Гацел Линг, пройдет второе занятие по Нёндро.

Тема занятия: Принятие Прибежища и зарождение Бодхичитты. Простирания.
Начало занятия  в 19.00 (начало сбора в 18.30).
Приносите с собой «Краткий текст Предварительных практик славной традиции Рипа» или «Краткие предварительные практики [Цикла] Сердечная Садхана Гуру «Исполняющая Желания Драгоценность», называемые «Врата, открывающие путь полного освобождения».
Адрес проведения занятия:  9-я линия Васильевского Острова (Ст. м. Василеостровская), д. 28, кв. 8.

У нас можно приобрести тексты практик и распечатанные изображения, имеющие отношения к ним.

Будем рады вас видеть!

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

Дорогие Друзья!

31 августа 2010 года в Санкт-Петербурге, центре Рипа Гесар Гацел Линг, пройдет третье занятие по Нёндро.

Начало занятия  в 19.00 (начало сбора в 18.30). 

Приносите с собой «Краткий текст Предварительных практик славной традиции Рипа» или «Краткие предварительные практики [Цикла] Сердечная Садхана Гуру «Исполняющая Желания Драгоценность», называемые «Врата, открывающие путь полного освобождения».

Адрес проведения занятия:  9-я линия Васильевского Острова (Ст. м. Василеостровская), д. 28, кв. 8. 

У нас можно приобрести тексты практик и распечатанные изображения, имеющие отношения к ним.


Будем рады вас видеть!

http://www.ripasangha.ru/

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

Дорогие Друзья!

10 сентября  (пятница) 2010 года  в Санкт-Петербурге, центре Рипа Гесар Гацел Линг, пройдет четвертое  занятие по Нёндро.

Тема занятия:  Подношение мандалы

Начало занятия  в 19.00 (начало сбора в 18.30).

Приносите с собой «Краткий текст Предварительных практик славной традиции Рипа» или «Краткие предварительные практики [Цикла] Сердечная Садхана Гуру «Исполняющая Желания Драгоценность», называемые «Врата, открывающие путь полного освобождения».

Адрес проведения занятия:  9-я линия Васильевского Острова (Ст. м. Василеостровская), д. 28, кв. 8.

У нас можно приобрести тексты практик и распечатанные изображения, имеющие отношения к ним.

Будем рады вас видеть!

http://www.ripasangha.ru/

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

Дорогие друзья!

Обратите внимание, теперь  практику садханы Хаягривы "Единое достижение тайного" мы всегда будем выполнять  с подношением Пиршества Цог 

http://www.ripasangha.ru

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

Дорогие Друзья!

13 сентября  (понедельник) 2010 года  в Санкт-Петербурге, центре Рипа Гесар Гацел Линг, пройдет пятое  занятие по Нёндро.

Тема занятия:   Гуру Йога
Начало занятия  в 19.00 (начало сбора в 18.30).

Приносите с собой «Краткий текст Предварительных практик славной традиции Рипа» или «Краткие предварительные практики [Цикла] Сердечная Садхана Гуру «Исполняющая Желания Драгоценность», называемые «Врата, открывающие путь полного освобождения».

Адрес проведения занятия:  9-я линия Васильевского Острова (Ст. м. Василеостровская), д. 28, кв. 8.

У нас можно приобрести тексты практик и распечатанные изображения, имеющие отношения к ним.

Будем рады вас видеть!

http://www.ripasangha.ru/

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

Изменение в расписании Практик Санкт-Петербургского Центра Рипа Гесар Гацел Линг:

Дорогие друзья!
В расписании практик произошли небольшие изменения:

Практика Садханы Гесара в преумножающей форме называемая "Великое Сокровище Всего Желанного" с подношением цог, назначенная на 23 сентября *переносится на 24 сентября (пятница)*

Практика Садханы Ваджрасаттвы «Сущность Глубокого пути» с подношением Цог, назначенная на 7 октября *переносится на 8 октября (пятница) 2010 года*

Начало практики в 19.00, начало сбора в 18.30.
Все практики проводятся по адресу:  9-я линия Васильевского Острова (Ст. м. Василеостровская), д. 28, кв. 8.

http://www.ripasangha.ru

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

Дорогие Друзья!

_1 октября  (пятница) 2010 года  в Санкт-Петербурге, центре Рипа Гесар Гацел Линг, пройдет шестое  занятие по Нёндро.

Тема занятия: Подношение мандалы и Гуру Йога_

Начало занятия  в 19.00 (начало сбора в 18.30).

Приносите с собой «Краткий текст Предварительных практик славной традиции Рипа» или «Краткие предварительные практики [Цикла] Сердечная Садхана Гуру «Исполняющая Желания Драгоценность», называемые «Врата, открывающие путь полного освобождения».

Адрес проведения занятия:  9-я линия Васильевского Острова (Ст. м. Василеостровская), д. 28, кв. 8.

У нас можно приобрести тексты практик и распечатанные изображения, имеющие отношения к ним.

Будем рады вас видеть!

http://www.ripasangha.ru

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

*Расписание проведения  Практик в Санкт-Петербургском Центре Рипа Гесар Гацел Линг на октябрь-ноябрь 2010:*


*3.10.2010, воскресенье, 25 л.д*. - Садхана дакини Симхамукхи «Гирлянда из вспышек молний» с подношением Цог  

*6.10.2010, среда* - практика Хаягривы из Йидам Гонду Тамчог Ролпа "Садхана шести слогов, сердечная дхарма собранных самай Арья Сале, "Единое достижение тайного" с подношением Цог. 
*
8.10.2010, пятница.* - Садхана Ваджрасаттвы «Сущность Глубокого пути» с подношением Цог.

*13.10.2010, среда* - практика Гесара как Гуру

*17.10.2010, воскресенье, 10 л.д.* – Гуру-Йога Семистрочной Молитвы «Дождь благословения» с подношением Цог, Мипама Ринпоче

*20.10.2010, среда* - практика Хаягривы из Йидам Гонду Тамчог Ролпа "Садхана шести слогов, сердечная дхарма собранных самай Арья Сале, "Единое достижение тайного" с подношением Цог. 

*22.10.2010, пятница, 15 л.д.* - Садхана Гесара в преумножающей форме называемая "Великое Сокровище Всего Желанного" с подношением Цог 

*27.10.2010, среда* - практика Гесара как Гуру

*29.10.2010, пятница,  День нисхождения Будды Шакьямуни с небес Тушита* - Практика Будды Шакьямуни

*1.11.2010, понедельник, 25 л.д.* – Садхана Симхамукхи «Гирлянда из вспышек молний» с подношением Цог

*3.11.2010, среда* - практика Хаягривы из Йидам Гонду Тамчог Ролпа "Садхана шести слогов, сердечная дхарма собранных самай Арья Сале, "Единое достижение тайного" с подношением Цог 

*6.11.2010, суббота, 30 л.д.* - Садхана Ваджрасаттвы «Сущность Глубокого пути» с подношением Цог

*10.11.2010,  среда* - практика Гесара как Гуру

*16.11.2010, вторник, 10 л.д.* – Гуру Йога с подношением Пиршества Цог, связанные с семистрочной молитвой, называемая «Дождь Благословения, быстрое дарование высших и общих сиддхи» Намка Дриме Рабчжама Ринпоче

*17.11.2010, среда* - практика Хаягривы из Йидам Гонду Тамчог Ролпа "Садхана шести слогов, сердечная дхарма собранных самай Арья Сале, "Единое достижение тайного" с подношением Цог   

*21.11.2010, воскресенье, 15 л.д.* - Садхана Гесара в преумножающей форме называемая "Великое Сокровище Всего Желанного" с подношением Цог

*24.11.2010,  среда* - практика Гесара как Гуру 

*1.12.2010, среда, 25 л.д.* – Садхана Симхамукхи «Гирлянда из вспышек молний» с подношением Цог

*Все практики проводятся по адресу:  9-я линия Васильевского Острова (Ст. м. Василеостровская), д. 28, кв. 8.*

Каждую среду после практики у нас чаепитие, поэтому можно приносить что-нибудь к чаю. Так же не забывайте приносить подношения на цог (особенно вещества самайи - мясо и алкоголь  :Smilie:  )


У нас можно приобрести тексты практик и распечатанные изображения, имеющие отношения к ним.


Будем рады вас видеть!

Начало практик в будние дни в 19.00 (начало сбора в 18.30), в выходные дни в 17.00 (начало сбора в 16.00).

http://www.ripasangha.ru

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

Дорогие друзья!

_В связи с переездом центра Рипа Гесар Гацел Линг в другое помещение с 25 октября 2010 будет действовать временное расписание практик._

Следите за объявлениями

http://www.ripasangha.ru

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

Дорогие друзья!

*Центр  Рипа Гесар Гацел Линг переехал в новое помещение!

Новый адрес Центра Рипа Гесар Гацел Линг: Санкт-Петербург, 5 линия Васильевского острова, дом 68, корпус 2, лит. В, 3 этаж (первая дверь направо).*

*Ближайшая практика:  3.11.2010, среда - практика Хаягривы из Йидам Гонду Тамчог Ролпа "Садхана шести слогов, сердечная дхарма собранных самай Арья Сале, "Единое достижение тайного"*
*Начало практики в 19 часов
*
_Расписание на ноябрь 2010:_

3.11.2010, среда - практика Хаягривы из Йидам Гонду Тамчог Ролпа "Садхана шести слогов, сердечная дхарма собранных самай Арья Сале, "Единое достижение тайного"
6.11.2010, суббота, 30 л.д. - Садхана Ваджрасаттвы «Сущность Глубокого пути» с подношением Цог

10.11.2010,  среда - практика Хаягривы из Йидам Гонду Тамчог Ролпа "Садхана шести слогов, сердечная дхарма собранных самай Арья Сале, "Единое достижение тайного"

16.11.2010, вторник, 10 л.д. – Гуру Йога с подношением Пиршества Цог, связанные с семистрочной молитвой, называемая «Дождь Благословения, быстрое дарование высших и общих сиддхи» Намка Дриме Рабчжама Ринпоче

17.11.2010, среда - практика Хаягривы из Йидам Гонду Тамчог Ролпа "Садхана шести слогов, сердечная дхарма собранных самай Арья Сале, "Единое достижение тайного"
21.11.2010, воскресенье, 15 л.д. - Садхана Гесара в преумножающей форме называемая "Великое Сокровище Всего Желанного" с подношением Цог
1.12.2010, среда, 25 л.д. – Садхана Симхамукхи «Гирлянда из вспышек молний» с подношением Цог

Начало практик в будние дни в 19.00 (начало сбора в 18.30), в выходные дни в 17.00 (начало сбора в 16.00).

http://ripasangha.ru

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

*Изменение в расписании Практик Санкт-Петербургского Центра Рипа Гесар Гацел Линг:*


Дорогие друзья!

6.11.2010, в субботу, в Санкт-Петербургском Центре Рипа Гесар Гацел Линг практика Ваджрасаттвы *НЕ СОСТОИТСЯ*

Практика переносится  на 14.11.2010, воскресенье , 8 л.д. - Садхана Ваджрасаттвы «Сущность Глубокого пути» с подношением Цог 

Начало практики  в 17.00 (начало сбора в 16.00).


Новый адрес Центра Рипа Гесар Гацел Линг: Санкт-Петербург, 5 линия Васильевского острова, дом 68, корпус 2, лит. В, 3 этаж (первая дверь направо).

http://ripasangha.ru

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

*Расписание проведения  Практик в Санкт-Петербургском Центре Рипа Гесар Гацел Линг на декабрь  2010:* 

*1.12.2010, среда, 25 л.д.* – Садхана Симхамукхи «Гирлянда из вспышек молний» с подношением Цог 

*5.12.2010, воскресенье, 30 л.д.* - Садхана Ваджрасаттвы «Сущность Глубокого пути» с подношением Цог 

*8.12.2010,  среда* - практика Хаягривы из Йидам Гонду Тамчог Ролпа "Садхана шести слогов, сердечная дхарма собранных самай Арья Сале, "Единое достижение тайного" 

*15.12.2010, среда, 10 л.д.* – Гуру-Йога Семистрочной Молитвы «Дождь благословения» с подношением Цог Мипама Ринпоче

*21.12.2010, вторник – 15 л.д.* - Садхана Гесара в преумножающей форме называемая "Великое Сокровище Всего Желанного" с подношением Цог 

*22.12.2010, среда -*  практика Хаягривы из Йидам Гонду Тамчог Ролпа "Садхана шести слогов, сердечная дхарма собранных самай Арья Сале, "Единое достижение тайного"

*29.12.2010, среда* - практика Хаягривы из Йидам Гонду Тамчог Ролпа "Садхана шести слогов, сердечная дхарма собранных самай Арья Сале, "Единое достижение тайного"

*30.12.2010, четверг, 25 л.д.* – Садхана Симхамукхи «Гирлянда из вспышек молний» с подношением Цог 

Начало практик в будние дни в 19.00 (начало сбора в 18.30), в выходные дни в 17.00 (начало сбора в 16.00).

Адрес Центра Рипа Гесар Гацел Линг: Санкт-Петербург, 5 линия Васильевского острова, дом 68, корпус 2, лит. В, 3 этаж (первая дверь направо).

www.ripasangha.ru

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

*Расписание проведения  Практик в Санкт-Петербургском Центре Рипа Гесар Гацел Линг на январь 2011 года:* 

*4.01.2011, вторник, 30 л.д*. - Садхана Ваджрасаттвы «Сущность Глубокого пути» с подношением Цог 

*5.01.2011,  среда* - практика Хаягривы из Йидам Гонду Тамчог Ролпа "Садхана шести слогов, сердечная дхарма собранных самай Арья Сале, "Единое достижение тайного" 

*12.01.2011,  среда* - практика Хаягривы из Йидам Гонду Тамчог Ролпа "Садхана шести слогов, сердечная дхарма собранных самай Арья Сале, "Единое достижение тайного" 

*14.01.2011, пятница, 10 л.д.* – Гуру Йога с подношением Пиршества Цог, связанные с семистрочной молитвой, называемая «Дождь Благословения, быстрое дарование высших и общих сиддхи» Намка Дриме Рабчжама Ринпоче 

*19.01.20011, среда – 15 л.д.* - Садхана Гесара в преумножающей форме называемая "Великое Сокровище Всего Желанного" с подношением Цог 

*26.01.2011, среда* -  практика Хаягривы из Йидам Гонду Тамчог Ролпа "Садхана шести слогов, сердечная дхарма собранных самай Арья Сале, "Единое достижение тайного"

*28.01.2011, пятница, 25 л.д.* – Садхана Симхамукхи «Гирлянда из вспышек молний» с подношением Цог 

Начало практик в будние дни в 19.00 (начало сбора в 18.30), в выходные дни в 17.00 (начало сбора в 16.00)
_
Адрес Центра Рипа Гесар Гацел Линг:_ Санкт-Петербург, 5 линия Васильевского острова, дом 68, корпус 2, лит. В, 3 этаж (первая дверь направо).

www.ripasangha.ru

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

*Расписание проведения  Практик в Санкт-Петербургском Центре Рипа Гесар Гацел Линг на март – апрель  2011 года:* 

*15.03.2011, вторник,  10 л.д.*  - Гуру Йога с подношением Пиршества Цог, связанные с  Семистрочной молитвой, называемая «Дождь Благословения, быстрое дарование высших и общих сиддхи» Намка Дриме Рабчжама Ринпоче.

*16.03.2011, среда* -  практика Хаягривы из Йидам Гонду Тамчог Ролпа "Садхана шести слогов, сердечная дхарма собранных самай Арья Сале, "Единое достижение тайного"

*19.03.2011, суббота – 15 л.д.* - Садхана Гесара в преумножающей форме называемая "Великое Сокровище Всего Желанного" с подношением Цог 

*23.03.2011, среда* -  практика Хаягривы из Йидам Гонду Тамчог Ролпа "Садхана шести слогов, сердечная дхарма собранных самай Арья Сале, "Единое достижение тайного"

*29.03.2011, вторник, 25 л.д.* – Садхана Симхамукхи «Гирлянда из вспышек молний» с подношением Цог 

*30.03.2011, среда* -  практика Хаягривы из Йидам Гонду Тамчог Ролпа "Садхана шести слогов, сердечная дхарма собранных самай Арья Сале, "Единое достижение тайного"

*03.04.2011, воскресенье, 30 л.д.* - Садхана Ваджрасаттвы «Сущность Глубокого пути» с подношением Цог

*06.04.2011, среда* -  практика Хаягривы из Йидам Гонду Тамчог Ролпа "Садхана шести слогов, сердечная дхарма собранных самай Арья Сале, "Единое достижение тайного"

*13.04.2011, среда,  10 л.д.*  - Гуру-Йога Семистрочной Молитвы «Дождь благословения» с подношением Цог Мипама Ринпоче

*18.04.2011, понедельник , 15 л.д.* - Садхана Гесара в преумножающей форме называемая "Великое Сокровище Всего Желанного" с подношением Цог 

*20.04.2011, среда* -  практика Хаягривы из Йидам Гонду Тамчог Ролпа "Садхана шести слогов, сердечная дхарма собранных самай Арья Сале, "Единое достижение тайного"
*
27.04.2011, среда, 25 л.д.* – Садхана Симхамукхи «Гирлянда из вспышек молний» с подношением Цог 

*Начало практик в будние дни в 19.00 (начало сбора в 18.30), в выходные дни (если в расписании не указано иначе) в 13.00 (начало сбора в 12.30).*

http://www.ripasangha.ru/

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

*Расписание проведения  Практик в Санкт-Петербургском Центре Рипа Гесар Гацел Линг на май- июнь 2011 года:* 

*03.05.2011, вторник, 30 л.д.* - Садхана Ваджрасаттвы «Сущность Глубокого пути» с подношением Цог

*04.05.2011, среда* - практика Хаягривы из Йидам Гонду Тамчог Ролпа "Садхана шести слогов, сердечная дхарма собранных самай Арья Сале, "Единое достижение тайного"

*17.05.2011, вторник, 15 л.д.* - Садхана Гесара в преумножающей форме называемая "Великое Сокровище Всего Желанного" с подношением Цог

*18.05.2011, среда* - практика Хаягривы из Йидам Гонду Тамчог Ролпа "Садхана шести слогов, сердечная дхарма собранных самай Арья Сале, "Единое достижение тайного"

*25.05.2011, среда* - практика Хаягривы из Йидам Гонду Тамчог Ролпа "Садхана шести слогов, сердечная дхарма собранных самай Арья Сале, "Единое достижение тайного"

*27.05.2011, пятница, 25 л.д.* – Садхана Симхамукхи «Гирлянда из вспышек молний» с подношением Цог 

*01.06.2011, среда, 30 л.д.* - Садхана Ваджрасаттвы «Сущность Глубокого пути» с подношением Цог

*08.06.2011, среда* - практика Хаягривы из Йидам Гонду Тамчог Ролпа "Садхана шести слогов, сердечная дхарма собранных самай Арья Сале, "Единое достижение тайного"

*11.06.2011, суббота, 10 л.д.* - Гуру-Йога Семистрочной Молитвы «Дождь благословения» с подношением Цог Мипама Ринпоче

*15.06.2011, среда, 15 л.д.* - Садхана Гесара в преумножающей форме называемая "Великое Сокровище Всего Желанного" с подношением Цог

*22.06.2011, среда* - практика Хаягривы из Йидам Гонду Тамчог Ролпа "Садхана шести слогов, сердечная дхарма собранных самай Арья Сале, "Единое достижение тайного"

*26.06.2011, воскресенье, 25 л.д.* – Садхана Симхамукхи «Гирлянда из вспышек молний» с подношением Цог 

*29.06.2011, среда* - практика Хаягривы из Йидам Гонду Тамчог Ролпа "Садхана шести слогов, сердечная дхарма собранных самай Арья Сале, "Единое достижение тайного"

Начало практик в будние дни в 19.00 (начало сбора в 18.30), в выходные дни (если в расписании не указано иначе) в 13.00 (начало сбора в 12.30).

http://www.ripasangha.ru/

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

Дорогие друзья!

В среду, 27 июля в центре практики не будет.

В субботу , 30 июля, в 30 лунный день, в 13 часов в Санкт-Петербургском центре Рипа Гесар Гацел Линг состоится коллективная практика - Садхана Ваджрасаттвы «Сущность Глубокого пути» с подношением Цог.

Перед практикой состоится организационное собрание центра Рипа Гесар Гацел Линг.

Адрес Центра Рипа Гесар Гацел Линг: Санкт-Петербург, 5 линия Васильевского острова, дом 68, корпус 2, лит. В, 3 этаж (первая дверь направо)

Контактные телефоны: 8-960-280-26-67 Платон, 8-921-416-11-55 Оксана, 7-921-946-32-17 Яна

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

Расписание практик на август 2011 года:

08.08.2011, понедельник, 10 л.д. -  Гуру Йога с подношением Пиршества Цог, связанные с Семистрочной молитвой, называемая «Дождь Благословения, быстрое дарование высших и общих сиддхи» Намка Дриме Рабчжама Ринпоче

13.08.2011, суббота, 15 л.д. -  Садхана Гесара в преумножающей форме называемая "Великое Сокровище Всего Желанного" с подношением Цог

24.08.2011, среда, 25 л.д. – практика Джняна Дакини Еше Цогьял "Быстрое дарование Мудрости Великого блаженства" с подношением Цог

29.08.2011, понедельник, 30 л.д. - Садхана Ваджрасаттвы «Сущность Глубокого пути» с подношением Цог


Начало практик в будние дни в 19.00 (начало сбора в 18.30), в выходные дни (если в расписании не указано иначе) в 13.00 (начало сбора в 12.30).

Адрес Центра Рипа Гесар Гацел Линг: Санкт-Петербург, 5 линия Васильевского острова, дом 68, корпус 2, лит. В, 3 этаж (первая дверь направо).

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

Дорогие друзья!

Это информация для тех, кто хочет принимать участие в коллективных практиках Санкт-Петербургского Центра Рипа Гесар Гацел Линг:

Напишите, пожалуйста, тексты каких практик Вам необходимы.
Напишите также, лунг на какие практики Вы хотели бы получить.

Огромная просьба, написать свои пожелания в течение ближайших трех дней.

Все пожелания сообщайте на электронный адрес yanarusyaeva@yandex.ru  или по телефонам: Яна   +7(921)946-32-17, Аня +7(911)211-36-96

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

Дорогие  друзья! Центр Рипа Гесар Гацел Линг переехал в свое прежнее помещение!

Мы снова находимся в помещении на 9 линии В.О., дом 28, кв. 8 (код домофона 8).
Вход со двора. Код на воротах во  двор 189.

Ближайшая практика  состоится в субботу, 13 августа, в 13 часов - Садхана Гесара в преумножающей форме называемая "Великое Сокровище Всего Желанного" с подношением Цог. Практика состоится уже в  помещении на 9 линии!!!

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

*Расписание практик на сентябрь 2011 года:
*
05.09.2011, понедельник, 8 л.д. – Краткий ритуал Тары «Быстрое дарование сиддхи» Намка Дриме Рабчжама Ринпоче
07.09.2011, среда, 10 л.д. - Гуру Йога с подношением Пиршества Цог, связанные с Семистрочной молитвой, называемая «Дождь Благословения, быстрое дарование высших и общих сиддхи» Намка Дриме Рабчжама Ринпоче

12.09.2011, понедельник, 15 л.д. – Практика Гневного Гесара по тексту из «Сокровищницы Трех Семейств»: краткая садхана, ежедневная практика собрания всех Херук Верма, называемая «Сущность активности» с подношением Цог

22.09.2011, четверг, 25 л.д. – практика Джняна Дакини Еше Цогьял "Быстрое дарование Мудрости Великого блаженства" с подношением Цог

27.09.2011, вторник, 30 л.д. - Садхана Ваджрасаттвы «Сущность Глубокого пути» с подношением Цог


Начало практик в будние дни в 19.00 (начало сбора в 18.30), в выходные дни (если в расписании не указано иначе) в 17.00 (начало сбора в 16.30).

Дорогие друзья! Центр Рипа Гесар Гацел Линг переехал в свое прежнее помещение!

Мы снова находимся в помещении на 9 линии В.О., дом 28,  кв. 8 (код домофона 8). Вход со двора. Код на воротах во двор 189.
Телефоны для связи: Яна +7(921)946-32-17, Аня +7(911)211-36-96

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

Расписание проведения Практик в Санкт-Петербургском Центре Рипа Гесар Гацел Линг на октябрь-ноябрь-декабрь 2011 года:

06.10.2011, четверг, 10 л.д. - Гуру Йога с подношением Пиршества Цог, связанные с Семистрочной молитвой, называемая «Дождь Благословения, быстрое дарование высших и общих сиддхи» Намка Дриме Рабчжама Ринпоче

11.10.2011, вторник, 15 л.д. – Садхана Гесара в преумножающей форме называемая "Великое Сокровище Всего Желанного" с подношением цог

22.10.2011, суббота, 25 л.д. – практика Джняна Дакини Еше Цогьял "Быстрое дарование Мудрости Великого блаженства" с подношением Цог

26.10.2011, среда, 30 л.д. - Садхана Ваджрасаттвы «Сущность Глубокого пути» с подношением Цог

05.11.2011, суббота, 10 л.д. - Гуру Йога с подношением Пиршества Цог, связанные с Семистрочной молитвой, называемая «Дождь Благословения, быстрое дарование высших и общих сиддхи» Намка Дриме Рабчжама Ринпоче

10.11.2011, четверг, 15 л.д. – Практика Гневного Гесара по тексту из «Сокровищницы Трех Семейств»: краткая садхана, ежедневная практика собрания всех Херук Верма, называемая «Сущность активности» с подношением Цог
20.11.2011, воскресенье, 25 л.д. – практика Джняна Дакини Еше Цогьял "Быстрое дарование Мудрости Великого блаженства" с подношением Цог

25.11.2011, пятница, 30 л.д. - Садхана Ваджрасаттвы «Сущность Глубокого пути» с подношением Цог
05.12.2011, понедельник, 10 л.д. - Гуру Йога с подношением Пиршества Цог, связанные с Семистрочной молитвой, называемая «Дождь Благословения, быстрое дарование высших и общих сиддхи» Намка Дриме Рабчжама Ринпоче

10.12.2011, суббота, 15 л.д. – Садхана Гесара в преумножающей форме называемая "Великое Сокровище Всего Желанного" с подношением цог

20.12.2011, вторник, 25 л.д. – практика Джняна Дакини Еше Цогьял "Быстрое дарование Мудрости Великого блаженства" с подношением Цог

24.12.2011, суббота, 30 л.д. - Садхана Ваджрасаттвы «Сущность Глубокого пути» с подношением Цог



Начало практик в будние дни в 19.00 (начало сбора в 18.30), в выходные дни (если в расписании не указано иначе) в 17.00 (начало сбора в 16.30).


Наш адрес: Санкт-Петербург, 9 линии В.О., дом 28,  кв. 8 (код домофона 8). Вход со двора. Код на воротах во двор 189

Телефоны для связи: Яна                         +7(921)946-32-17            , Аня                         +7(911)211-36-96

----------


## Konchog Dechen

Для всех, кто чувствует связь с Кьябдже Намка Дриме Рабджамом Ринпоче,  и для кого неоспорима ценность присутствия этого великого учителя, рожденного в это непростое время нести Свет Учения Дхармы, 17 ноября – важнейший день. 

15,16 и 17 ноября пройдет редчайший ритуал долгой жизни Учителя - Тенщук. Этот ритуал проходит, чаще всего, один раз в жизни учителя! К этой церемонии, направленной на увеличение жизни и устранение препятствий обычно готовятся все ученики и последователи во всем мире. Тенщук невозможно просто провести в любое время, важно чтобы сошлись воедино много благоприятных условий, благоприятное время, верное место. Продление жизни Учителя даже на секунду приносит облегчение неисчислимым живым существам и неисчерпаемую заслугу приложившему силы к продлению жизни. Именно сейчас, в год препятствий, когда Кьябдже Намка Дриме Рабджам Ринпоче дарует посвящение Кама, в Непале, где по случаю этого важнейшего посвящения собрались высочайшие Ламы, ученики и последователи Рипа из Непала, Индии, Тибета, Европы и Америки было принято решение провести ритуал Тенщук. 

Во всех странах сангха Рипа собирается вместе в эти дни (15-17) чтобы практиковать, присоединяясь к основному событию в Непале. Все, кто не смог приехать и лично участвовать в подношении – передают подношения с теми, кто летит в Непал. Важен не размер подношений, важно то, что частичка вашей энергии в материальной форме будет передана лично Кьябдже в самый благоприятный момент. Важно чтобы ручеек ваших усилий соединился с ручейками учеников со всего мира и продлил жизнь Кьябдже  Намка Дриме Ринпоче. 

Пожалуйста, не стесняйтесь размера вашего подношения. Не думайте что эта сумма не стоит усилий по передаче. Пусть это будет 5 рублей, 10 или 100, но ваши намеренья и усилия будут переданы Кьябдже и он пробудет дольше с нами.

На вопрос что лучше практиковать в дни Тенщука Гьетрул Джигме Ринпоче посоветовал делать Практику Гуру Ринпоче с Цогом и начитывать молитву долгой жизни Кьябдже (есть две молитвы, короткая и длинная, можно начитывать любую).

________________________

Пожалуйста, поторопитесь с подношением, потому что люди улетают в Непал на днях, возможны разные варианты передачи, в том числе безналичные.
Передача подношений в Непал
+79267234759 Дима

По поводу практик, выполняемых 15-17 ноября – связывайтесь пожалуйста с ответственными за 
Дхармасеву Дианой (Москва) kunzang_dekyi@mail(тчк)ru +7 (926) 165 66 87 и 
Платоном (Санкт-Петербург) pemathabkhe@gmail(тчк)com +79602802667 или Яной +7 (921) 946 32 17

По всем вопросам, пишите нам riparussia@mail.ru 

http://www.ripa-russia.ru

----------


## Konchog Dechen

По желанию, вы можете количество накопленных молитв переслать нам, мы передадим это Кьябдже Намка Дриме Ринпоче. наш email: 

riparussia@mail.ru 

Долгих лет нашему драгоценному Учителю!

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

Дорогие друзья!

*В Санкт-Петербургском Центре Рипа Гесар Гацел Линг 15, 16 и 17 ноября будут проводиться коллективные практики, заслуги от которых будут посвящены долгой жизни нашего Учителя*.

В эти дни в нашем центре будет проводиться Гуру Йога, связанная с Семистрочной молитвой, называемая «Дождь Благословения, быстрое дарование высших и общих сиддхи» Намка Дриме Рабчжама Ринпоче, а также начитывание Молитвы долгой жизни Намка Дриме Рабчжама Ринпоче.

Расписание практик в эти дни:
*15 ноября, вторник:
*1 сессия – с 12.00 до 14.00
2 сессия – с 15.00 до 17.00
3 сессия с подношением Цог – с 19.00 до 21.00

*16 ноября, среда:*
1 сессия – с 12.00 до 14.00
2 сессия – с 15.00 до 17.00
3 сессия с подношением Цог – с 19.00 до 21.00

*17 ноября, четверг:*
1 сессия – с 12.00 до 14.00
2 сессия – с 15.00 до 17.00
3 сессия с подношением Цог – с 19.00 до 21.00

Наш адрес: Санкт-Петербург, 9 линии В.О., дом 28, кв. 8 (код домофона 8). Вход со двора. Код на воротах во двор 189

Телефоны для связи: Яна +7(921)946-32-17 , Аня +7(911)211-36-96

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

Дорогие друзья! 

*Санкт-Петербургский Центр Рипа Гесар Гацел Линг переехал в новое помещение.
Следующая практика 10. декабря 2011, в субботу пройдет уже на новом месте!!!!*

10.12.2011, суббота, 15 л.д. – Практика Гневного Гесара по тексту из «Сокровищницы Трех Семейств»: краткая садхана, ежедневная практика собрания всех Херук Верма, называемая «Сущность активности» с подношением Цог.

Новый адрес Санкт-Петербургского Центра Рипа Гесар Гацел Линг:
Санкт-Петербург, ул. Растанная, 20. 10-15 минут пешком от ст. метро Обводный канал.

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

03.01.2012, вторник, 10 л.д. - Гуру Йога с подношением Пиршества Цог, связанные с Семистрочной молитвой, называемая «Дождь Благословения, быстрое дарование высших и общих сиддхи» Намка Дриме Рабчжама Ринпоче.

09.01.2012, понедельник, 15 л.д. – Садхана Гесара в преумножающей форме называемая "Великое Сокровище Всего Желанного" с подношением цог

18.01.2012, среда, 25 л.д. – практика Джняна Дакини Еше Цогьял "Быстрое дарование Мудрости Великого блаженства" с подношением Цог

23.01.2012, понедельник, 30 л.д. - Садхана Ваджрасаттвы «Сущность Глубокого пути» с подношением Цог


Начало практик в будние дни в 19.00 (начало сбора в 18.30), в выходные и праздничные дни (если в расписании не указано иначе) в 17.00 (начало сбора в 16.30).

Дорогие друзья, обратите внимание!!! Наш центр переехал в новое помещение!!!!

Наш новый адрес: Санкт-Петербург, ул. Растанная, 20. 10-15 минут пешком от ст. м. Обводный канал

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

Дорогие друзья!!!


*Расписание проведения Практик в Санкт-Петербургском Центре Рипа Гесар Гацел Линг  на февраль - март 2012 года:*


*21.02.2012, вторник, 30 л.д.* - Садхана Ваджрасаттвы «Сущность Глубокого пути» с подношением Цог

*22.02.2012, среда, 1 л.д. – Лосар – Тибетский Новый Год.* Подношение Санг Гесара, Садхана Гесара в преумножающей форме называемая "Великое Сокровище Всего Желанного" с подношением цог. *Начало в 12 часов!!!*

*03.03.2012, суббота, 10 л.д.* - Гуру Йога с подношением Пиршества Цог, связанные с Семистрочной молитвой, называемая «Дождь Благословения, быстрое дарование высших и общих сиддхи» Намка Дриме Рабчжама Ринпоче.

*08.03.2012, четверг, 15 л.д.* – Практика Гневного Гесара по тексту из «Сокровищницы Трех Семейств»: краткая садхана, ежедневная практика собрания всех Херук Верма, называемая «Сущность активности» с подношением Цог

*17.03.2012, суббота, 25 л.д*. – практика Джняна Дакини Еше Цогьял "Быстрое дарование Мудрости Великого блаженства" с подношением Цог
*22.03.2012, четверг, 30 л.д.* - Садхана Ваджрасаттвы «Сущность Глубокого пути» с подношением Цог



Начало практик в будние дни в 19.00 (начало сбора в 18.30), в выходные и праздничные дни (если в расписании не указано иначе) в 17.00 (начало сбора в 16.30).

Наш новый адрес: Санкт-Петербург, ул. Растанная, 20. 10-15 минут пешком от ст. м. Обводный кана

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

Дорогие друзья!

В Санкт-Петербургском центре Рипа Гесар Гацел Линг 8 марта в 15 часов -  Практика Курукуллы с подношением Цог. *Перед практикой – занятие по разъяснению практики  Курукуллы.*

На практику и на занятие приглашаются те, кто летом 2011 года получил посвящение Курукуллы у Кьябдже Намка Дриме Рабчжама Ринпоче в Санкт-Петербурге


Наш адрес: Санкт-Петербург, ул. Растанная, 20. 10-15 минут пешком от ст. м. Обводный канал

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

Дорогие друзья!

Изменение расписания в Санкт-Петербургском центре Рипа Гесар Гацел Линг.

Завтра 17.03.2012, суббота, 25 л.д. – практика Джняна Дакини Еше Цогьял "Быстрое дарование Мудрости Великого блаженства" с подношением Цог.

*Начало в 18 часов !!!!

Пожалуйста, обратите внимание - теперь все практики, которые будут проходить в субботу и воскресенье, будут начинаться в 18 часов.*

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

Дорогие друзья!

В Воскресенье 25 марта в Санкт-Петербургском Центре Рипа Гесар Гацел Линг состоится практика Чод Трома Нагмо. Приглашаются все те, кто имеет передачу на текст "Четыре Пиршества Глубокого Чода Тромы". Также принесите текст "Санг, Сур, Чутор" (третий том из продававшихся на ретрите в Кунпенлинге) и текст йоги Белой Тары. Минимальный набор инструментов - дамару и колокольчик. Но если хотите принять участие и имеете передачу - можно и без них.

11.00 - Белое пиршество, после него - Санг
14.30 - Пестрое пиршество
16.00 - практика лучжонг "Йога Белой Тары" (Пема Дордже Ринпоче)
18.00 - Красное пиршество
20.00 - Черное пиршество

У нас тепло и есть печеньки!


Наш  адрес: Санкт-Петербург, ул. Растанная, 20. 10-15 минут пешком от ст. м. Обводный канал

Телефоны для связи:             +7(964)363-70-09       Артур

----------

Же Ка (21.03.2012)

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

*Расписание проведения Практик в Санкт-Петербургском Центре Рипа Гесар Гацел Линг на апрель 2012 года:*

*02.04.2012, понедельник, 10 л.д.* - Гуру Йога с подношением Пиршества Цог, связанные с Семистрочной молитвой, называемая «Дождь Благословения, быстрое дарование высших и общих сиддхи» Намка Дриме Рабчжама Ринпоче

*06.04.2012, пятница, 15 л.д.* – Садхана Гесара в преумножающей форме называемая "Великое Сокровище Всего Желанного" с подношением цог
*
15.04.2012, воскресенье, 24 л.д.  (25 л.д. в этом месяце пропущен)* – практика Джняна Дакини Еше Цогьял "Быстрое дарование Мудрости Великого блаженства" с подношением Цог

*21.04.2012, суббота, 30 л.д.* – практика Дордже Дроло с подношением Цог по тексту из «Глубочайшей Сущности Сердца» ежедневная практика Гуру Доржде Дроло, называемая «Разгром сбивающих с пути»



Начало практик в будние дни в 19.00 (начало сбора в 18.30), в выходные и праздничные дни (если в расписании не указано иначе) в 18.00 (начало сбора в 17.30).

Телефон для связи: Яна +7(921)946-32-17 

*В апреле в Санкт-Петербургском Центре Рипа Гесар Гацел Линг запланированы 2 практики Чод Трома Нагмо - 8 и 22 апреля.
*
*Приглашаются все те, кто имеет передачу на текст "Четыре Пиршества Глубокого Чода Тромы".* Также принесите текст "Санг, Сур, Чутор" (третий том из продававшихся на ретрите в Кунпенлинге) и текст йоги Белой Тары. Минимальный набор инструментов - дамару и колокольчик. Но если хотите принять участие и имеете передачу - можно и без них.

11.00 - Белое пиршество, после него - Санг
14.30 - Пестрое пиршество
16.00 - практика лучжонг "Йога Белой Тары" (Пема Дордже Ринпоче)
18.00 - Красное пиршество
20.00 - Черное пиршество

Телефоны для связи: +7(964)363-70-09 Артур

*Наш адрес: Санкт-Петербург, ул. Растанная, 20. 10-15 минут пешком от ст. м. Обводный канал*

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

Расписание проведения Практик в Санкт-Петербургском Центре Рипа Гесар Гацел Линг  на май-июнь 2012 года:

01.05.2012, вторник, 10 л.д. - Гуру Йога с подношением Пиршества Цог, связанные с Семистрочной молитвой, называемая «Дождь Благословения, быстрое дарование высших и общих сиддхи» Намка Дриме Рабчжама Ринпоче

06.05.2012, воскресенье, 15 л.д. – Практика Гневного Гесара по тексту из «Сокровищницы Трех Семейств»: краткая садхана, ежедневная практика собрания всех Херук Верма, называемая «Сущность активности» с подношением Цог

15.05.2012, вторник, 25 л.д. - практика Джняна Дакини Еше Цогьял "Быстрое дарование Мудрости Великого блаженства" с подношением Цог.

20.05.2012, воскресенье, 30 л.д. – Садхана Ваджрасаттвы «Сущность Глубокого пути» с подношением Цог

31.05.2012, четверг, 11 л.д. (10 л.д. пропущен) - Гуру Йога с подношением Пиршества Цог, связанные с Семистрочной молитвой, называемая «Дождь Благословения, быстрое дарование высших и общих сиддхи» Намка Дриме Рабчжама Ринпоче

04.06.2012, понедельник, 15 л.д. - Садхана Гесара в преумножающей форме называемая "Великое Сокровище Всего Желанного" с подношением цог

14.06.2012, четверг, 25 л.д. - практика Джняна Дакини Еше Цогьял "Быстрое дарование Мудрости Великого блаженства" с подношением Цог.

19.06.2012, вторник, 30 л.д. - практика Дордже Дроло с подношением Цог по тексту из «Глубочайшей Сущности Сердца» ежедневная практика Гуру Доржде Дроло, называемая «Разгром сбивающих с пути»

29.06.2012, пятница, 10 л.д. - Гуру Йога с подношением Пиршества Цог, связанные с Семистрочной молитвой, называемая «Дождь Благословения, быстрое дарование высших и общих сиддхи» Намка Дриме Рабчжама Ринпоче


Начало практик в будние дни в 19.00 (начало сбора в 18.30), в выходные и праздничные дни (если в расписании не указано иначе) в 18.00 (начало сбора в 17.30).

Наш адрес: Санкт-Петербург, ул. Растанная, 20. 10-15 минут пешком от ст. м. Обводный канал

----------


## Топпер

На входе охране говорить, что идёте к йогам. Если скажете, что в буддийский центр, отправят на второй этаж в нашу общину. Так уже ошибались. Приходили слушать к нам комментарий на Дзамбалу.  :Smilie:

----------

Dechen Norzang (09.05.2012), Zosia (24.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Вот здесь, кстати, можно посмотреть маршрут. Благо только этажи разные, а остальное одно и то же.

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

Дорогие друзья!

*23 мая, в среду, в 19 часов* состоится практика Чод с подношением цог Джигме Лингпы из Терма До Кьенце.
Приглашаются все кто имеет соответствующее посвящение. 

*25 мая, пятница* - практика Тары по тексту Краткий Ритуал Тары «Быстрое дарование сиддхи» Намка Дриме Рабчжама Ринпоче. Начало в 19 часов.

*29 мая, 8 лунный день, вторник* – практика Будды Медицины по тексту садханы «Лазурная река» составленная из «Ясного Пространства Ума» сокровищ ума из «Небесной Дхармы» Намчо. Начало в 19 часов

*4 июня, 15 лунный день, понедельник. Лунное затмение. Годовщина просветления и Паринирваны Будды Шакьямуни.* Это день для углублённой практики и чтения сутр, а также для выполнения пудж. Заслуги увеличиваются в 10 миллионов раз. В этот день в нашем центре - Ритуал Будды Шакьямуни. Практика Приумножающего Гесара по тексту ежедневной практики "Драгоценность Дарующая Желаемое" с подношением Цог. Начало в 19 часов.


Наш адрес: Санкт-Петербург, ул. Растанная, 20. 10-15 минут пешком от ст. м. Обводный канал

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

Дорогие друзья!

*27 июня, в среду, в 8 л.д. в Центре Рипа Гесар Гацел Линг -  практики Будды Медицины и Тары.*
*1. Практика  Будды Медицины* по тексту  садханы  «Лазурная река» составленная из «Ясного Пространства Ума»  сокровищ ума из «Небесной Дхармы» Намчо – три сессии:

Первая сессия - с 12.00 до 14.30 часов.
Вторая сессия – с 15.30 до 18.00 часов.
Третья сессия – с 19.00 до 20.00 часов.


2.* Практика Тары* по тексту Краткий Ритуал Тары «Быстрое дарование сиддхи» Намка Дриме Рабчжама Ринпоче с подношением Цог  *с 20.30 до 22.00.*
На практику Тары возьмите, также, текст краткого цога Джигме Лингпы (синий сборник практик) и текст «21 восхваления Тары» (синий сборник практик или сборник практик Тары «Источник Блага и счастья»).


Наш адрес: Санкт-Петербург, ул. Растанная, 20. 10-15 минут пешком от ст. м. Обводный канал.
Телефон для связи: Яна +7(921)946-32-17

----------

Zosia (24.06.2012)

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

Дорогие друзья!
Санкт-Петербургский Центр Рипа Гесар Гацел Линг срочно ищет новое помещение.
Просьба ко всем принять активное участие в поиске нового помещения (30-50 кв.м., желательно в центральных районах и недалеко от станции метро).
Все идеи, предложения, варианты, пожалуйста, сообщайте Яне +7921-946-32-17, +7981-860-93-46

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

Дорогие друзья!

Санкт-Петербургский Центр Рипа Гесар Гацел Линг переехал в новое помещение.

Наш новый адрес: Ораниенбаумская ул., 27. 3 минут ходьбы от ст. м. Чкаловская.

Вход через проходную Печатного Двора – корпус №1, 5 этаж. В бюро пропусков нужно оформить пропуск (при себе иметь паспорт, сказать, что идете к Шудрик Оксане Николаевне).

Первая практика в новом помещении состоится завтра, 28 июля, в 10 л.д., в День Гуру Падмасамбхавы. – собираемся в 12 часов и приводим помещение в порядок, а в 18 часов – практика - Гуру Йога с подношением Пиршества Цог, связанные с Семистрочной молитвой, называемая «Дождь Благословения, быстрое дарование высших и общих сиддхи» Намка Дриме Рабчжама Ринпоче


Расписание практик на август 2012 года:

02.08.2012, четверг, 15 л.д. - Садхана Гесара в преумножающей форме называемая "Великое Сокровище Всего Желанного" с подношением Цог

12.08.2012, воскресенье, 25 л.д. - практика Джняна Дакини Еше Цогьял "Быстрое дарование Мудрости Великого блаженства" с подношением Цог.

Начало практик в будние дни в 19.00 (начало сбора в 18.30), в выходные и праздничные дни (если в расписании не указано иначе) в 18.00 (начало сбора в 17.30).

----------

Буль (27.07.2012)

----------

